# Wugfresh toolkit problems



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey guys, got my nexus ten and went to root it this morning. Everything was sailing fine, I configured the drivers without any problems. I went to unlock the bootloader, which the script def ran BC it took me to the screen where I had to select yes or no to unlock it.

Anyways, I picked yes, and then a menu from the toolkit popped up saying "it might take a while to reboot. It will seem like its boot looping, but just give it 5-10 minutes. If your device continues to boot loop for longer than that, perform a hard reset".

Well long story short, my nexus 10 starting booting and now an hour later I still can't get it to turn on. I tried hard resetting, and I know that it unlocked BC it says so in the bootloader. I'm just not sure what could've happened, BC unlocking it should not have changed the software enough to cause these problems.

As its booting, my computer keeps trying to download driver software for it, showing the yellow exclamation beside "mtp device", which that makes sense because until I can get into the os and turn on USB debugging it won't be able to read it.

The only thing where I deviated a little bit happened right before I unlocked. The directions said to click a button to reboot the bootloader, and I turned off my device and then turned it on by going straight into the bootloader. It seemed to work bc it asked me if I wanted to unlock afterwards, but apparently not. Now I can't get any of the toolkit commands to work BC they seem to all be adb commands, which won't work until I can get USB debugging running.

The toolkit seems nice, but honestly the only reason I used it was BC i am using my gf's. Net book which is slow as crap, and I couldn't find directions for setting up the sdk the old fashioned way. I thought the toolkit had a script that set it up, but apparently theyve taken that out. Someone, please help!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

OK, haven't gotten any replies yet but I think I found a similar thread to solve my problem. And BAM there it is.

For anyone who boot loops after using the unlock feature from wugs toolkit, just go into the stock recovery fr the bootloader. Once in the stock recovery, press all three buttons (volume up, volume down, and power) simultaneously. Timing has to be perfect, so it might take 10+ tries, but it will bring up the menu for the stock recovery. Once in that menu, just choose factory reset and it'll boot right up!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

No offense meant but see what trying to save some time cost you, wasting time trying to fix it. Your gonna need to do it the old fashion (and correct) way and use fast boot to reflash everything back to stock. The SDK has an installer for windows and its very easy to install. Get the Google naked drivers and you'll be all set

Edit: you ninjad me haha. At least it worked out for you

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah, thank god it was an easy fix, considering the circumstances I knew it couldn't be that bad.

And I definitely agree on the SDK. I prefer the manual method and have always used adb and fast boot commands and have always preached the utility of doing things the manual way BC of things like this exactly.

BTW, since you're postin', lol, I have a couple questions. I def want to get the sdk set up-- I know I have the right drivers and I have them configured, so other than that can I just use any available instructions for setting it up, as long as I have all of the updated revisions? And once its set up (assuming I have the drivers for all my devices) I can set up shells for my other nexus devices (g nex and 7), correct? Preciate ya stopping by, brother.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah, once you set it up there's not much else to do other than make sure your drivers are correct. Just go to the android SDK site and follow there instructions and your all set.

BTW since your not planning on doing any actual app development you can skip the whole part about the ADT and eclipse
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

